# When hacks strike



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Laughed my ass off when I saw this Hackery done on a water treatment system. 





























































Can anyone guess what that black storage/pressure tank is off?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Are those (2) different systems? I see (2) different pressure switches; one with cover off and one with cover on.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Are those (2) different systems? I see (2) different pressure switches; one with cover off and one with cover on.


 
I actually see 3 pressure switches.








Paul


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Are those (2) different systems? I see (2) different pressure switches; one with cover off and one with cover on.


One switch is for the discharge pump in the areator tank and the other two are for the well pump- the one with the cover off ain't even hooked up

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Laughed my ass off when I saw this Hackery done on a water treatment system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! My head hurts.....:bangin:


----------



## rat6man6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Some times ya just have to see it to believe it... They do teach plumbin to preschoolers & this would be evidence of "ON THE JOB LEARNING" !!!


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

Plumbing is as easy as LEGOS and it looks like an RO storage tank to me. LOL!


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

IMHO, if your sloppy with the glue & primer, everything you do is sloppy. :yes: I may give a little slack if your underground, but c'mon, this is in the open. I'm sure MISS. will fix it up, if that customer has any money left.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Don The Plumber said:


> IMHO, if your sloppy with the glue & primer, everything you do is sloppy. :yes: I may give a little slack if your underground, but c'mon, this is in the open. I'm sure MISS. will fix it up, if that customer has any money left.


Unfortunatly the customer probably won't go with us. Because we have to redo everything so it's outside of their price range. 

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Unfortunatly the customer probably won't go with us. Because we have to redo everything so it's outside of their price range.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 So what did they call ya out for then? To waste your time? I think sometimes these customers deserve to get hacks, cuz even after, they still don't learn their lesson.

I had a violation repair job to estimate last week, so the HO says that he & his brother took care of most of the violations, & only wanted me to do certain things, but take out permit for it all. :no: I won't get into details, but one thing that was hilarious, was there is a generic part of the violation sheet, that says all hose bibs must have a VB. So he screwed a hose VB on all his outside faucets. Thats would have been ok I guess, if his hose bibs did not already have those little bell looking things on top, that tells me it already has an integral VB.  But I didn't even tell him, cuz I could tell after a 2 min conversation, I wasn't getting, or even was interested in working for this cheap a$$. I'm glad I didn't drive to far, to waste my time on this one. Only reason I went was cuz a customer of mine referred me to him.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Don The Plumber said:


> So what did they call ya out for then? To waste your time? I think sometimes these customers deserve to get hacks, cuz even after, they still don't learn their lesson.
> 
> I had a violation repair job to estimate last week, so the HO says that he & his brother took care of most of the violations, & only wanted me to do certain things, but take out permit for it all. :no: I won't get into details, but one thing that was hilarious, was there is a generic part of the violation sheet, that says all hose bibs must have a VB. So he screwed a hose VB on all his outside faucets. Thats would have been ok I guess, if his hose bibs did not already have those little bell looking things on top, that tells me it already has an integral VB.  But I didn't even tell him, cuz I could tell after a 2 min conversation, I wasn't getting, or even was interested in working for this cheap a$$. I'm glad I didn't drive to far, to waste my time on this one. Only reason I went was cuz a customer of mine referred me to him.


This house was actually a foreclosure in my area that is getting fixed up and I happen to talk to the crew that is doing the restoration work and i gave them our contact info but they probably won't never call.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

looks like a smurf jizzed all over it.


----------

